# What do your dogs do when they are in trouble?



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Molly, our Jack Russell, runs and hides when she knows she has been caught doing something bad. Her ears go back and her tail goes down. Then, she high tails it under the sofa or under a bed. She's so dramatic. She acts like we beat her. 

Elmo is very sensitive. When he's in trouble, he comes to me with his ears back and pushes his face into my knees. It's as if he is apologizing and needs reassurance that we still love him.


----------



## jessiem (Oct 4, 2008)

Bandit drops to the ground and rolls on his side, lol I like to say he's pretending to be a opossum playing dead. I have no idea if it might have to do with where he might have been before we adopted him or if it's just something he does.








Belle just kinda looks at ya like "I have no idea what your problem is" lol she could care less









It is funny how dogs react differently, My mom had a poodle that when she did get in trouble we knew right away when we got home because she wouldn't great us, until she knew we found what she did (usually tore up some paper) and then would slowly slink into the room with her ears back and tail down, and waited for us to clean it up and say hello.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Just came home today to a pack of 100 syrofoam plates shredded in the living room!!!! It was my fault since I shouldnt' have left them out together....









Marley raced by me to get out the door, (no greeting???) I knew I was in for it when she did that...

Nike (or Pudge as I call him) just ran around the living room still shredding plates and having a good ol' time...









If we didn't know better we would always be blaming Marley!!


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Goofy drops his head and body to the floor, tail wagging while looking up with his puppy eyes.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

"Mom, I thought that's the way you liked it." Wagging tails and kissing.

My dogs don't get yelled at unless they are in the act, like Ciana counter surfing. She knows not to do it, but will do it in plain view. It's one of those self-rewarding deeds. Even then she'll wag her tail and give kisses.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BlackPuppy"Mom, I thought that's the way you liked it." Wagging tails and kissing.
> 
> My dogs don't get yelled at unless they are in the act, like Ciana counter surfing. She knows not to do it, but will do it in plain view. It's one of those self-rewarding deeds. Even then she'll wag her tail and give kisses.


Same for Mayzie!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Lower his head and high-tail it out of there. Then he obeys all of my commands immediately! I wish he got in trouble more.... He's so good when he's in trouble....


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Thor will lower his head, ears back and give me 'the look'

Riggs rarely does anything wrong so doesn't really have a 'tell'


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Rogue doesn't do anything yet, I am not sure she exactly knows she is in trouble or just doesn't care, ha ha!

Riddick, well he is very sensitive to my husband and I's emotional status, when he is in trouble he loweres his ears, tucks his tail between his legs and either flattens himself on the ground all the while looking up at us with his sad eyes....or he will lower his ears and run between my legs and look around my legs up at me as if to say I am sorry, all the while wagging his tail.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Coke runs and hides, usually in his crate or behind the couch. Usually that's if he is counter surfing or chasing a cat and I say "NO!" or bang something with my fist to get his attention and stop him.

Kenya doesn't really do anything bad, but if I say her name with frustration in my voice she will sulk, hang her head and maybe roll on her side. She is so submissive I have to be careful not to inadvertently "correct" her with words.

Nikon, well, he is only 10 weeks and his "bad" thing is that when we are going back in, right when I unleash him, he slips away and tries to run into the neighbor's yard through a hole in the fence. He's very fast and he knows I don't want him there b/c he waits for that split second when he has a chance.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Coke, I love you.

If I come home and Morgan has done something bad - she won't great me as enthusiastically. She won't be at the bottom of the stairs blocking the door from opening. She'll stand at the top of the stairs slowing wagging her tail with her ears half down doing what my Dad always called bad ear - I've done something wrong but you don't know what it is. If I catch her in the act she just looks at me like 'Yeah, I'm bad sometimes'

Otto is 5 months, he's just learning the concept of bad dog. And he can be a very bad dog. He's very into standing on the side of the sink trying to lick pots and pans!


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JeffMRiggs rarely does anything wrong so doesn't really have a 'tell'


Actually, I stand corrected. The rare time he's in trouble and I talk firmly to him he'll pee. We suspect the owners before us abused him and hence the peeing. He never gets punished for peeing; that would just be wrong.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi looks back at her hips to remind us that she has hip dysplasia and really can't be blamed.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BridgetHeidi looks back at her hips to remind us that she has hip dysplasia and really can't be blamed.












Riggs hasn't picked up on that trick yet.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BridgetHeidi looks back at her hips to remind us that she has hip dysplasia and really can't be blamed.


























Heidi, the master manipulator.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

When Mandi is in trouble for something she barks, she jumps, she runs about and wags her tail. She is excited to be in trouble. My husband will look at her and go "Ooohhhh" and she will jump up and try to nip him in the face. She is so clueless. 

Even if I reprimand her in a stern low voice, she will be happy about it. The only way to get it through her thick head is to take whatever it is away. Only then does she look even a tiny bit remorseful. I dont even think it is remorse for what she did, I think she feels bad that she does not have whatever it was she was not suppose to have in the first place anymore...she feels bad for herself, not us.

We had a Beardie that would come up to the dinner table and we would ask "Are you begging?" and no matter what tone we said it in she would drop her head and tail and slink away as if you just insulted her. She was one sensitive dog!!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JeffM He never gets punished for peeing; that would just be wrong.


I would certainly take him outside before reprimanding him then.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

if we are in the house and tyson gets into trouble he will lower his head, ears back and go to his crate. 

if we are outside and i catch him digging or getting into something he shouldnt be, i will tell him NO, then he will lay flat on his belly and look up at me as if he were trying to play it off as if he werent doing anything haha


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Yup, if every dog in my house suddenly crates themselves, I have to go looking. It's actually funny, and I have a hard time getting truly mad. Hey, they've punished themselves!


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

Both Zeus and Cesar when we come in the door will have their heads down and push up against us, like they are trying to say sorry. Some times they do that even though they didn't do something but they were about to do it though









Electra is crated so she really can't get into any trouble


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Mandalay
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: JeffM He never gets punished for peeing; that would just be wrong.
> ...


Its a reaction from being abused. Its not that he pee's in the house just because. Its etched in his brain forever so nothing we can do about it.

At least we can now reach for his collar without him peeing so there is an improvement.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Head down, ears back, tail tucked & trots into another room.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My Chihuahua runs and gets between the sheets on my bed, my JRT hides under the bed or sofa, the German Shepherds run to the furthest corner of the yard and lay together in a group watching angry me clean up their mess, and my Cairn Terrier barks back at me and hollers at me to get over it, than to add insult to injury he grabs me by the ankles when I turn and walk away, he's the only rebel in the bunch!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LARHAGEMy Chihuahua runs and gets between the sheets on my bed, my JRT hides under the bed or sofa, the German Shepherds run to the furthest corner of the yard and lay together in a group watching angry me clean up their mess, and my Cairn Terrier barks back at me and hollers at me to get over it, than to add insult to injury he grabs me by the ankles when I turn and walk away, he's the only rebel in the bunch!


You've got quite the pack! It's funny how they all behave. I was laughing so much when I read your post. I can totally picture this.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

As you know life with terriers is a trip, they are so not like Shepherds, but just as delightful in their own weird little way, and they are working fools when it comes to the varmints, and with a barn, they are worth their weight in GOLD!!!!!


----------



## ragingbullm (Nov 25, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MandalayWhen Mandi is in trouble for something she barks, she jumps, she runs about and wags her tail. She is excited to be in trouble. My husband will look at her and go "Ooohhhh" and she will jump up and try to nip him in the face. She is so clueless.
> 
> Even if I reprimand her in a stern low voice, she will be happy about it. The only way to get it through her thick head is to take whatever it is away. Only then does she look even a tiny bit remorseful. I dont even think it is remorse for what she did, I think she feels bad that she does not have whatever it was she was not suppose to have in the first place anymore...she feels bad for herself, not us.


Same with Jack, I try to tell him no in a stern voice and he goes bouncing off the walls running jumping wagging his tail like a maniac, he also does that thing where he fake-pounces and his butt is high in the air like I'm getting ready to play with him. lol


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm lowers his massive head, drops his ears, lowers his gaze, tucks his wolfy brush tail, licks his muzzle, and slinks away in an arc with curved body... but then INSTANTLY does whatever command I tell him to, PERFECTLY.









"Okay Mummie, see? Me be good... me be *very* GOOD!"

This is followed by an ears-down, submissive grin, desperate eye contact, and

"See, Mummie? Me got GREAT neck! Yes! Scritchable.. totally scritchable!" 

as he stretches his neck skyward for me to numma-numma scritch the underside. "See? Love me now, huh!"


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LARHAGE my Cairn Terrier barks back at me and hollers at me to get over it, than to add insult to injury he grabs me by the ankles when I turn and walk away, he's the only rebel in the bunch!


As if to say (so the other dogs can see him) "Ha! Thats what I thought! You go, walk away, you....HUMAN...you!"







How funny!


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

run away from me with their head down


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Katie tries wagging her tail and licking me like "Its ok Mom, everything's just dandy here!" 

Titan - ears back, head down, tail down, and tries to sneak out of the room. 

Both are good, but Titan responds better when I say something, when they get too rough I says "ENOUGH" or "Aht-aht" and Titan will stop right away, Katie keeps on instigating. And Titan will drop whatever he's got the moment I get the "T" of Titan out of my mouth. Katie will wag and I'll have to go get it.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandi sometimes gets sent to her room. Otherwise I will tell her she is a bad dog in a very low tone and her ears go down and her tail goed down. She will sometimes take herself to her room when I do this and sometimes she'll go lay down and look sad.

This just started working recently. Even a month a go when I would try this she would jump and get all excited.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ozzy could not care less if he gets in trouble. No ears down, no slinking, no submissive licking. He just takes the scolding and continues along with his business. I wish I had his attitude!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

We had some funny trouble today. I was in my office, the kids watching tv and the puppy had just run down stairs. I heard crunch crunch crunch and went downstairs. The puppy had an empty bologna package in the foyer.

I asked my kids who left the bologna out - I know it was DS#1 but he denied it - and told DS#1 next time, put it away becuase the puppy ate it. 

Wait, the puppy couldn't have eaten it that fast... I'd been playing with him in the basement about 20 minutes ago but Morgan was in the kitchen. 

So I looked at Morgan and asked her 'Did you eat the bologna?' She looked at me and I swear she shrugged and walked off!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Duncan is laid back and doesn't really ever get in trouble...if he does, we just use a stern "no" since he was abused before and it's so sad to see him when he knows he's in trouble..

Anna just puts her ears back then tries to be all nice and licky.


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

When Nikkia gets into trouble she lays down on her side puts her paws over her nose and looks at me like "Look how cute I am don't be mad at me!" LOL


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

She runs under the coffee table. If she doesn't have a collar on it can be pretty hard to get her out of there!


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Shadow hides under our bed. How he gets under there I have yet to figure out!!!!!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunner doesn't find himself in trouble very often. (He's really _such_ a good dog!) But on the rare occasions when he does act up and I scold him, he either looks at me with this goofy expression on his face like, "Huh? Who, me?" or he'll smile and look quite proud of himself like, "Yeah, I can act up once in a while too, ya know?"

When Riley's in trouble and gets scolded, he jumps up on me, puts his paws around my neck and gives me kisses, like "Mommy, I love you - don't be mad at me." (Works EVERY time, by the way.







)


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

If I walk in the house and Mali is sulking with her ears back I know something is wrong.

A lot of times it's something the cat has done though.


----------

